# Anemia/low iron ?



## peacebaby

hi all 

thanks for reading.

does anyone know whether low iron anemia negatively affects BFP chances, specifically does it cause implantation problems? 

my b/w results have come back with really low iron levels...I asked my GP but she was really dismissive....The usual story, said she'll only refer me after 2 more mc's or if no BFP by Jan2012....arghhhh!

hope someone here knows more...thanks ladies.


----------



## readyformore

What was the number, and do you have any pre-existing health issues?

Then I'll get back to you, lol.


----------



## peacebaby

readyformore said:


> What was the number, and do you have any pre-existing health issues?
> 
> Then I'll get back to you, lol.

thanks! It was just under 10 and she said that 10 is the lowest, and it should be something like 30 to be good/normal. She just said "oh I don't think it's problem, just keep eating healthy food, meat and other iron rich foods."

I've had low iron before and it got worse in the last 2yrs partly due to having a copper IUD which made my AF long and heavy (eek never again!) Had an early MC in April 2011 and since then AF has been minimal, short LP of 9-10 days and spotting for 2-3 days before AF. Though she said my progesterone was normal (it was my first cycle taking Vitex which I think helped).

I can't help but wonder if the low iron could be a problem for implantation?

thanks for your help :flower:


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> What was the number, and do you have any pre-existing health issues?
> 
> Then I'll get back to you, lol.
> 
> thanks! It was just under 10 and she said that 10 is the lowest, and it should be something like 30 to be good/normal. She just said "oh I don't think it's problem, just keep eating healthy food, meat and other iron rich foods."
> 
> I've had low iron before and it got worse in the last 2yrs partly due to having a copper IUD which made my AF long and heavy (eek never again!) Had an early MC in April 2011 and since then AF has been minimal, short LP of 9-10 days and spotting for 2-3 days before AF. Though she said my progesterone was normal (it was my first cycle taking Vitex which I think helped).
> 
> I can't help but wonder if the low could be a problem for implantation?
> 
> thanks for your help :flower:Click to expand...

Are you from the states? (I'm asking b/c I have noticed different scales with UK vs. USA levels).

If you are, 10 isn't that bad. 30? Well, that's unheard of, lol. Most non pregnant women should run 11-13 ish, with somewhat of a normal variation. Try red meat and raisins. They can both help. You can take iron supplements daily with meals. They can be constipating, so you may want to take a stool softener once or twice daily as well. And instead of iron, you can take a spoonful of black strap molasses. I have a nurse friend and when she worked in an OB office, that's what he prescribed his patients, lol.

Some people are just anemic naturally, but I would check with your doc anyway to make sure that there is no underlying reason why you're anemic, which could in turn interfere with conception.

9-10 day lp is on the short side. Glad to hear that your progesterone checked out good. I had several months where I was spotting for 2-3 days prior to AF. I thought it was low progesterone, but it turned out to be my thyroid.

Anyway, if you see an RE they would probably encourage you to do some clomid or femara to lengthen your lp (caused by producing better or more follicles, which in turn will produce more progesterone and lengthen the lp). And possibly give you progesterone supplements after ov.

Good luck. :flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

I've had anemia since being pregnant with my 1st baby (possibly sooner) and its stayed with me although not all the time. Mines always between 10-12 and i've gone on to have 4 healthly pregnancies. I think i'm just one of those women who generally suffers from low iron levels. My GP has always said 10 and under is low and i'm not very good at storing my iron either :wacko: Has your GP given you iron tablets? I would hope so with it being 10 and just continue to take them for the next month. I need to go and get mine checked but i have lots of iron tablets if i think i might need to take them. 

I've had 4 MC's this year and my GP has just referred me to get tests done now :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

readyformore said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> What was the number, and do you have any pre-existing health issues?
> 
> Then I'll get back to you, lol.
> 
> thanks! It was just under 10 and she said that 10 is the lowest, and it should be something like 30 to be good/normal. She just said "oh I don't think it's problem, just keep eating healthy food, meat and other iron rich foods."
> 
> I've had low iron before and it got worse in the last 2yrs partly due to having a copper IUD which made my AF long and heavy (eek never again!) Had an early MC in April 2011 and since then AF has been minimal, short LP of 9-10 days and spotting for 2-3 days before AF. Though she said my progesterone was normal (it was my first cycle taking Vitex which I think helped).
> 
> I can't help but wonder if the low could be a problem for implantation?
> 
> thanks for your help :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you from the states? (I'm asking b/c I have noticed different scales with UK vs. USA levels).
> 
> If you are, 10 isn't that bad. 30? Well, that's unheard of, lol. Most non pregnant women should run 11-13 ish, with somewhat of a normal variation. Try red meat and raisins. They can both help. You can take iron supplements daily with meals. They can be constipating, so you may want to take a stool softener once or twice daily as well. And instead of iron, you can take a spoonful of black strap molasses. I have a nurse friend and when she worked in an OB office, that's what he prescribed his patients, lol.
> 
> Some people are just anemic naturally, but I would check with your doc anyway to make sure that there is no underlying reason why you're anemic, which could in turn interfere with conception.
> 
> 9-10 day lp is on the short side. Glad to hear that your progesterone checked out good. I had several months where I was spotting for 2-3 days prior to AF. I thought it was low progesterone, but it turned out to be my thyroid.
> 
> Anyway, if you see an RE they would probably encourage you to do some clomid or femara to lengthen your lp (caused by producing better or more follicles, which in turn will produce more progesterone and lengthen the lp). And possibly give you progesterone supplements after ov.
> 
> Good luck. :flower:Click to expand...

i think its my thyroid thats causing me to MC :shrug:


----------



## peacebaby

thanks ladies :hugs:

I'm in the UK. 

I'm not sure what the underlying cause is, and the doc didn't pursue this, which surprised me a little.my tests have always said 'low iron stores' so perhaps it is just something I have a tendency towards.

readyformore, thanks for the nutrition tips, going to try those goodies. At the moment I'm taking a liquid iron supplement which doesn't have the side effects the tablets do. 

jodes2011....hmm I wondered about the thyroid too but my bloods were normal. However, I've been told before that sometimes the blood tests don't always pick up minor low thyroid function. I read somewhere that tracking BBT can help to detect low thyroid function. But yes, I would say do have it checked
out....there may well be a connection between low thyroid function and the MC's. 

I told my acu therapist about the anemia today and she said she would work on strengthening the kidneys and the spleen to get the blood nourished. She advised me to follow the nutritional advice for these organs in the book "the infertility cure"- it's a TCM book. 


good luck!


----------



## readyformore

Thyroid issues can definately lead to miscarriage. 

I would ask you about your thyroid levels Jodes, but I'm not sure if the us and uk scales are similar. I might not know how to interpret the results.

Do you know what you TSH level has been?


----------



## peacebaby

readyformore said:


> Thyroid issues can definately lead to miscarriage.

thanks readyformore. I would love to know more, it's the kind thing some docs dismiss. I asked mine and she said "it's not related" but I thought it might be. 

I think the standards are different in UK/US. When I was in South Africa the dr thought my thyroid was low but here they've said it's fine.

you said you found that the spotting before AF was your thyroid not progesterone...did you use any nutritional supplements to sort it out?


----------



## Jodes2011

readyformore said:


> Thyroid issues can definately lead to miscarriage.
> 
> I would ask you about your thyroid levels Jodes, but I'm not sure if the us and uk scales are similar. I might not know how to interpret the results.
> 
> Do you know what you TSH level has been?

No i can't remember but i can always find out they will be in my notes at my GP's office. I had it done around 10/11 years ago.


----------



## readyformore

Jodes2011 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Thyroid issues can definately lead to miscarriage.
> 
> I would ask you about your thyroid levels Jodes, but I'm not sure if the us and uk scales are similar. I might not know how to interpret the results.
> 
> Do you know what you TSH level has been?
> 
> No i can't remember but i can always find out they will be in my notes at my GP's office. I had it done around 10/11 years ago.Click to expand...

It's time for a new test. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Thyroid issues can definately lead to miscarriage.
> 
> thanks readyformore. I would love to know more, it's the kind thing some docs dismiss. I asked mine and she said "it's not related" but I thought it might be.
> 
> I think the standards are different in UK/US. When I was in South Africa the dr thought my thyroid was low but here they've said it's fine.
> 
> you said you found that the spotting before AF was your thyroid not progesterone...did you use any nutritional supplements to sort it out?Click to expand...

I'd get a new doctor, that one sounds uneducated! Sheesh! 

About the spotting, no I didn't use any supplements. I found my thyroid to be slightly elevated (it was still within normal limits, but high for me) so I increased my dose, then the spotting stopped. It was an unexpected coincidence.


----------



## peacebaby

ready, it's great that you worked out what the cause of the pre-AF spotting was. So you're taking thyroid meds? They won't prescribe them easily here in the UK.

I wish I could get a new doc but it's the national health system here and honestly speaking i'm bound to encounter the same attitude with another doc anyway. They often have tunnel vision and won't deviate from their "procedural" methodology. Unless you've had 3 MC's they won't even begin investigations! They also consider pre-AF spotting to be "normal".


----------



## Florida_Girl

Regarding the iron levels and increasing your levels with our without using supplements: 

In addition to eating iron-rich foods, one thing the doc neglected to tell you is that you should avoid eating those iron-rich foods with sources of CALCIUM (they compete for absorption) and you should eat those iron-rich foods with sources of VITAMIN C (it helps iron get absorbed). 

Doing those things will help your body hold onto the iron you eat instead of just moving it along and out through your digestrive tract.

FWIW. :)


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> ready, it's great that you worked out what the cause of the pre-AF spotting was. So you're taking thyroid meds? They won't prescribe them easily here in the UK.

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's hypothyroidism about 10 or 11 years ago. I've been on meds since that time. TSH should be between 1-4, 1-2 is best for conception. Mine was 15 when I was diagnosed. So, definately necessary, lol.
I adjusted my meds b/c my level was 3.7. So, still normal, but I felt it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Jennifer01

Ready,
I wasn't aware 1-2 was best for conception...does that mean my 2.29 is an issue or no? I was wondering if something was up with my hormones bc everything in my blood test fell in the right range for mid-luteal except LH, which was too high for mid-luteal by a few points. But I was told everything was normal...


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Ready,
> I wasn't aware 1-2 was best for conception...does that mean my 2.29 is an issue or no? I was wondering if something was up with my hormones bc everything in my blood test fell in the right range for mid-luteal except LH, which was too high for mid-luteal by a few points. But I was told everything was normal...

That should be fine.

Actually, when I saw my endocrinologist, he told me he has patients all the time with TSH at 3 and 4. He would be worried if it was 6!! That was shocking! 
He did agree that for my case, with ltttc, 1-2 is best.


----------



## Jennifer01

I will have to discuss with my doc, unfortunately I'm also ltttc:cry:
Thanks for the info!


----------



## peacebaby

Florida_Girl said:


> Regarding the iron levels and increasing your levels with our without using supplements:
> 
> In addition to eating iron-rich foods, one thing the doc neglected to tell you is that you should avoid eating those iron-rich foods with sources of CALCIUM (they compete for absorption) and you should eat those iron-rich foods with sources of VITAMIN C (it helps iron get absorbed).
> 
> Doing those things will help your body hold onto the iron you eat instead of just moving it along and out through your digestrive tract.
> 
> FWIW. :)

thank you Florida Girl, that's a great reminder since my tests show my body isn't storing the iron well enough.


----------

